# The Quattro gets it's long overdue restoration.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

This was supposed to take place 3-4 years ago..but the past 3 years have flown by, with myself having just enough time to spend on the fluctuating fleet of Audi's to keep (some of) them running.
Well now is the time to get the ur Quattro to the way I want it.
The spray paint job was supposed to be on the car no longer than 2 years, but it's been 5.
Yes, if you're just joining this forum, I rattle canned the car years ago.
You can grab a frosty beverage, and read this first...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2940260

So the car might look good on film, but it takes a lot of wax, and photos sometimes give cars more credit than what's due. 
Case in point.








But daily driving the car for 5 years, with two trips across the country, and the fact that the paint is from a spray can, it can do quite a bit of wear, and tear.
This along with the fact that I never really got to spend much attention to the interior, the car really deserves an overhaul.
This will be slow going, so check back...I'll be here for a while.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: The Quattro gets it's long overdue restoration. (Sepp)*

I wish you had a wider angle lens! It seems like whenever I take or see a great picture of a great car, part of it gets cut off because I can't back up enough!








Waiting on pics .... you're going with they graphite grey? I'd like two Urs - both the same - one to drive, and one to take pictures of - both graphite grey with Euro bumpers, white interior. Only difference would be that I'd probably do a swap for the upcoming TT-RS motor for the driving one. 
Alas, kein Geld.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Quattro gets it's long overdue restoration. (Entwerfer des Audis)*

A Vortex sister took that shot above, and I use it all the time becuase I love the exposure setting she used.
I agree with you on the whole 2 urQ thing.
One to drive, the other to just look at, and polish.
My first move was to make a list of all the problems the car has that I'll be adressing.
Daily driving the car in 4 seasons for a few years was really tough on the car.








The rear wheel wells have been a royal pain since I've owned the car.
They folded over the sheet metal on the later models, and no matter how many times I've been in there to seal up the lip, it always gets crap, and water in there, and rusts.
The worst side is the divers side.








A small amount on the passengers side, but not as much








The rear valence/bumper surround is warping a bit oddly








The roof is the worst of the paint. It's a victim of a poor prep job, and a hellish hail storm I encounterd while driving across the country this summer. The whols car is suffering from paint problems....no duh!








I never did get the interior started years ago.
The seats look scarry, but are still very comfortable.
The steering wheel needs the leather replaced as well.
And a new carpet is here, waiting for the right time to go in.








The drivers side door card is a bit beat, plus the pocket has been missing for years.








The underside of the hood needs to have the dynamat removed before paint.








The engine needs a good cleaning/detailing/painting








And the heater controll valve in the engine bay has a small leak.








On top of all of the above, I'll be replacing the heater core, the driveshaft bearing, the passenger side window switch, and overhauling the rear calipers/discs.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Quattro gets it's long overdue restoration. (Sepp)*

No garage+living in the Northeast+wintertime crap weather=working on car in a snails pace. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But I removed all of the Dynamat from under the hood!
Weeeeeee!
One can see the original color of the car beyond the removed over coats of red










_Modified by Sepp at 3:29 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Quattro gets it's long overdue restoration. (Sepp)*

Updates coming soon.

Bloody weather.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Quattro gets it's long overdue restoration. (Sepp)*

So the weather cleared enough to get outside for a bit.
The car has been fogging up it's windows for a long time, and I've been putting off changing out the heater core. Till now.
The tell-tale sign, if fogged up windows were not obvious.
The blue stain on the carpet in the pass. side foot well.








Pulled off the glove box to access the fun times ahead.








Need to go in from the top to drop the AC coils, which are in the way inside the car.
















Had to disconect the refrigerant line to get the unit out of the way.
Yes, I made sure the line wasn't charged.
It's bad for the environment, and could really mess a person up in a closed space.








Pop the cover off the heater core, and there it is. Ready to be yanked out.
I still have to order a replacement, plus hoses etc. so it's staying in the car for now.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Make sure to replace the 2 heater core hoses!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Sepp,
I really like the picture of your car with the snow on it, looks very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have been meaning to change the heater core on my 86 4kq since I got the car 3+ years ago. Glad to see you are starting to work on her. I know I have said this again and again but watching the work you have performed to the body makes me SOOOOO glad that I got a car from Cali. I was aware that they rusted out as their whole claim to fame was AWD and winter driving supremecy, but I had no idea just how many problem areas the cars suffered from that other cars do not. The complete lack of front inner fender liners was something that came as a suprise to me when I obtained the car. I thought that for some reason the PO removed them, come to find out that Audi never thought that it would be a good idea to install them







Also, being an 85, they have the rolled rear fenders which is yet another place to rust. We really need to meet up one of these years and let the 85's get it on, maybe they will have little TT babies


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Make sure to replace the 2 heater core hoses!

yes, thanks, and a new double grommet on the firewall as well.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Sepp,
I had no idea just how many problem areas the cars suffered from that other cars do not. The complete lack of front inner fender liners was something that came as a suprise to me when I obtained the car. I thought that for some reason the PO removed them, come to find out that Audi never thought that it would be a good idea to install them







Also, being an 85, they have the rolled rear fenders which is yet another place to rust. 

Yeah. My front fenders were galvanized,(yours should be as well, as your car was built later than mine) but earlier cars have serious problems up there. In fact Audi didn't even paint the joining areas where the fender meets the subframe....so if the tops of the fenders are rusting, your subframe is rusting as well.
The only rusty spot I contend with (besides the trunk) is the rear rolled fenders.
They are such a pain in the ass.
I fix them, and think I have them sealed up properly, and sure enough more rust comes back.
I'll have to do some really aggressive work on these before paint, so the monster doesn't come back.
I'm sure we'll meet up eventually, I'm planning on getting down to Carlisle regardless what color(s) the car is in.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Awesome, looking forward to meeting up at Carlisle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Moving at a snails pace...
I gutted the trunk, to check it's condition, and everythings good, especially the well preserved hinges.
I finally took the letters off the rear glass.
Many people got a laugh about those....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_everythings good, especially the well preserved hinges.

I thought mine were good as well, until I popped out the rear glass. That's where I found the rust. It was completely invisible with the rear window in place.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*









I'll look a little further...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Working with a small break in the weather, I confirmed there was no rust in the trunk hinges.
I removed the rear bumper to check on how my repairs of the past were holding up. So far so good. *POR 15 rules!!!!!!!*









The bumper skin retainer clips are all missing but just 1 clip...
Add some new ones to the list.
This wil get the rear end to tighten up looks wise a bit.









The car is one step ahead of me in preparation for new paint..
It's shedding the t-red paint.







Again, the original color is revealed.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Took a little time out of building a shed (of which the Quattro will fit in when this project gets more in depth.)
Gutted the rear, to access the insides of the rear fender wells.








The rear arches aren't as bad as I originally thought. The drivers side is the only one with rot.
The passenger side is still doing fine.
Just a few small holes, accesible from the inside of the car.
Not bad for a 4 season daily driver.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Nice to see it progressing along. We got dumped on this weekend, I had a BLAST driving the 4kq and the A4. Swapped out the voltage regulator on the 4kq on Saturday and went out and had some fun all day in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

What is that text on your rear window?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_What is that text on your rear window?
I think it says "Drive now restore later" Hard to tell with the glare


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

You still planning on attending Carlisle? Were you planning on bringing the Ur-Q or if it is not done the Ur-S4?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

I'm still planning on it, but as lnog as I can get the urQ back together, and the new parts in it by then.
Right now, I've still to put in the heater core, and waiting on some back order hoses







, and really, really should get in a new driveshaft support bearing in as well before hitting the road.
I currently don't plan on usig the S4 as back up, as it's due for a timing belt change, and I won't have enough money to do that project until late April...
So I haven't registered yet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I'm still planning on it, but as lnog as I can get the urQ back together, and the new parts in it by then.
Right now, I've still to put in the heater core, and waiting on some back order hoses







, and really, really should get in a new driveshaft support bearing in as well before hitting the road.
I currently don't plan on usig the S4 as back up, as it's due for a timing belt change, and I won't have enough money to do that project until late April...
So I haven't registered yet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








You gotta go. If you can get to NY, you can ride with me if need be. You are not some wierdo sieral killer or anything are you







Wait, you are working on the Ur-Q, the Ur-S4 needs a timing belt, OH GOD, are you driving the MK4 Jetta, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


_Modified by Quattro Krant at 12:35 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

hahaha
The Jetta was a friends, and was selling it for him as he was deployed.
I was making use of it back when I was doing the exhaust manifold on the Quattro.
I daily the S4, but only put 30 miles a day on it.
It's looking really close for me right now...
If I do make it ,I'll hook up with you in NY, as I'm sure you'll be hitting up 81 south?
My parents are just a 1/2 hour away from Syracuse.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

We usually go the back roads to Dansville NY and then catch 390 to 17 and then take 15S into PA and to Carlisle. If I know you are going to be taking 81S down, we can meet in Syracuse or something and go that route. Syracuse is only 2 hours East on the 90 from me.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Nice work, haven't had time to visit this forum for about a month and I can see much more is going on in spring than in winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Just keep up the good work. Now you have a beautiful car, can't imagine how good it will look completely rebuilt... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

Thanks for the kind words,
Still winter here...for a lot longer








But I need to get a jump on the car becuase it'll take a while, and I'm sooo busy.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Any new progress/pictures?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

No.....
I'm also busy building a shed, which the car can fit into.
This will help speed things along with the car, as it'll have a roof over it's head.
The shed is going quickly, I just have to put the roof on, and the siding.
I do have a steady trickle of parts coming in for the car..some back ordered...some not even ordered yet because of the $$$$
So the car should be road worthy, but not pretty come May.
I won't have the bucks for paint until Summer, so there's always next years Carlisle


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Wouldn't a shed for a car be called a garage


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Wouldn't a shed for a car be called a garage









Normally, yes.








but I rent, so I don't want to raise the taxes on the land lord.
So the car, while in the shed, pokes out 3 inches...
So it's technically not a garage...more like a car hut.








Parts are slowly coming in....more to come.....back ordered stuff....








Finally was able to crawl under the car as there wasn't 3 feet of snow around it.
Confirmed that the driveshaft center bearing was in pretty bad shape.
Not totally dead, but it has quite a bit of play.
Noew one on the way.
I have a week or so to douche down the bolts...breaking them off is really, really, really bad.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Nice way to "beat the man" on the garage thing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yeah, you can see where the seal for the bearing is ripped. Now, of all the older Quattro cars I have come across, wether it be a parts car or my buddies 4kq, I have NEVER been able to loosen the bolts for the center bearing and not have the whole bolt just spin. The current 4kq I have, I know they would just spin if I tried to loosen them. I took a pretty solid 4kq and parted it, they just spun, so out came Mr. Milwaukee Sawzall to fix that







My buddies 4kq, they just spin and spin, if he ever has to change that bearing he is up the creek. The ONLY one where I have attempted to loosen them and they actually worked was on my 4kq I bought from NC and my Ur-Q. How are you planning on addressing this problem? Are there nuts up there that can be backed up with crows feet? I don't think I remember seeing them when I poked my head up there, but I may be wrong?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Good golly, I haven't done anything to the car in over a month...
I did however wash, wax, and drive the heck out of it today.
First time on the road in a long time.
Damn that thing is fast.









Yes, still red.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

How many horsepower is it making with whatever mods you've done? 
Still looks like a great car. Stop torturing me!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

For mods, an ECU mod from Intended acceleration, with a 2BAR wastegate spring.
The block, and head are from a bigger valve 5000 turbo, as the larger size injectors.
Not sure if it helps performance, but the center suitcase muffler has been deleted.
The car has always sounded great.

On paper, looking at 230-250 horsepower. Have yet to get the car on a dyno.
The car pulls quite hard even in the lower RPM range vs. a stock urQ thanks to a higher compression ratio.
A great trait of a urQ, once at speed in order to overtake another car, there is no need to downshift. Just floor it, and wait for the boost to come on.
Kinda like surfing, when a wave comes up behind you, and you feel the push forward.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

That's a great photo, too. Got it in high-res?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_That's a great photo, too. Got it in high-res? 

Sure do, I can email you a bigger shot..
PM me, and I'll hook you up


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Parts are trickiling in!
Waiting for some hoses, should be here in a week,
The leaky heat exchanger soaked the carpet pretty good, and for some reason, the drivers side footwell was very soggy.
I checked the rain drains, etc...all OK., fuse block dry...etc...
So I figured I should pull up the carpet to check for some rust expecially where the seats attach to the car (a common rust area)
The carpet ended up being literally soaked.
So I pulled out the rest of the interior, and out came the carpet.








While cleaning up the mess left behind, I found the source of all the water entry on the drivers side.
















The coolant stained insulation








So moving on, I started chipping away at the sound deadening material applied to the floor, under the carpet.








Just luckily, a little bit of surface rust in the rear.
There were a few small holes rusted through the driversside well, but I'm suprised it wasn't worse.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I was able to get the driveshaft pulled, bearing swapped, and installed in one day.
Today,
I was getting the floors scraped, and was almost done, then the UPS gent pulls up with my hoses!








So I stopped everything, and continued on with finally changing out the heater core.
It went pretty quick, as everything was accesible.








The old, very leakiy unit.








The old unit leaked so bad, that there wasn't much left in it to spill out when I yanked it out of the slot.









The new, and old hose firewall grommet.
A little dish soap makes life sooo much easier to install this thing.








With the new driveshaft center bearing, heater core, hoses, and heater controll valve in place, it was time for a shakedown cruise.
















No leaks!











_Modified by Sepp at 3:01 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

So I take it you are not going to be at Carlisle


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Sadly, it's not going to happen this year.
But it'll be one more car/person for next years group.
My dad should have his TR3 done for next year as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Sadly, it's not going to happen this year.
But it'll be one more car/person for next years group.
My dad should have his TR3 done for next year as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I look forwrd to meeting up with you and the Coupe next year then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_I look forwrd to meeting up with you and the Coupe next year then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

for sure!
From what I've heard, it was yet another good time., http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Ahhh progress....
The floor is nearly stripped down to the paint








Not a whole lotta rust on the pan, just some very small holes, and mostly surface rust.








I was suprised to find quite a bit of rot where the "B" pillar meets the floor...








The drivers side well where the fender, the "A" pillar, and the firewall meet was pretty perferated on the drivers side, but will be a vrey easy fix.








And of course, the passenger side had to follow suit.
Again, a very easy fix.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
for sure!
From what I've heard, it was yet another good time., http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me tell you my and my friend Dan's terrible tale of woe














So I *literally* put my Ur-Q on the road Friday at 9:30am. Go home at noon, slap on the plates, check the oil, throw in the battery, check the tire pressure and off we go. My buddy Dan was driving my old 87 4kq that I sold him and he since put in a 10VT with 034 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He finished up the 034 about 2 weeks prior to us leaving and I drove the car and it was running very strong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He put I would estimate about 200 miles on the car before the trip, took it all through the rpms and nothing, drove straight, brakes were fine, no leaks, nothing that would hinder it driving 5 hours to Carlisle. So we are about an hour/40 minutes outside of Carlisle on 15S when we take the cars from 60 to 120mph in 5th without downshifting and the cars felt great. Pull over, get some gas right after that and hit the head and then head back out on 15S. A few seconds later Dan is on the 2 way saying that the car wasn't making any power/running all messed up







So we pull over in a parking lot and start tinkering with it. All the connections at the coils were good, the grounds were fine, nothing glaringly obvious. So we call 034 thinking it was the ECU taking a dump or the MAP sensor or something like that. We got the ECU to register a change when using the line from it like a straw and sucking/blowing so that made us and 034 think the ECU and MAP sensor inside the ECU were good. The car would start but you had to crank it for about 45 seconds and then it would finally start and not idle on it's own. So I say out loud, "It sounds like the timing is off." We check the timing and it's WAY off, like 4-5 teeth. Set the timing correct, fire it up, still idled a bit rougher and then took off. We got about 1/2 mile down the road and had to pull over as the car was holding 4psi with Dan not even being on the gas hard







and the turbo was ORANGE




























It is like someone at the gas station switched the timing. I can't see how the belt could jump, the tension was fine and even without the covers on and it raining, it would still not jump and land 4-5 teeth over like nothing happened. Also, the teeth would show some evidence of that, they would look messed up I would think and the belt looked perfect. Dan threw a compression test on it and the cyclinders were 125-60-125-125-125 so he was thinking he bent the valves in #2. Pulls off the head, everything looks fine, not spot on the piston were it looks like the valve came into contact with the piston, doesn't look like the ring was messed up, odd




























Also, when this happened when we were driving, there was nothing that happened where you could say "Yep, right then was when I heard a bang/noise/someting happened." So we threw his stuff in the Ur-Q and made it to the show Saturday at 9am and all was well, except the towing bill which was more then what I sold the car to him for














On the way home Sunday we hit up Erie PA for the Great Lakes GTG and had a good time there minus the fact that it was about 40 and windy as we were right on the lake. So, the car that we were thinking was going to be the questionable one, my Ur-Q, as it had last been driven in 06 to Carlisle, turned out to be the go to workhorse, taking all we could dish at her. I was having a blast flooring it going up hills.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Nice progress you are making on the Ur-Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That spot where the B pillar meets the floor, seems like an odd place to rust


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

damn what a crazy story.
With the rust spot on the bottom of the B pillar....
I repaired a rust hole in the area to the outside of car (in the door jamb) when I first bought the car.
Being that this was a year round daily driver all of it's life, and being a NE car, I'm sure plenty of salty goodness made its way down the little rust hole, and sat there eating away the German steel.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Yeah, I'm sure that the salt found it's way into lots of places


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

subsribed. nice work man.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (skota)*

Thanks, much more work to come.
A day after some rain, I checked the inside for any leaks, and there was a little drop of water in the drivers side foot well.
I'll be waiting for the next shower to see where it's coming from.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Thanks, much more work to come.
A day after some rain, I checked the inside for any leaks, and there was a little drop of water in the drivers side foot well.
I'll be waiting for the next shower to see where it's coming from.

Possibly the windshield seal?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Thanks, much more work to come.
A day after some rain, I checked the inside for any leaks, and there was a little drop of water in the drivers side foot well.
I'll be waiting for the next shower to see where it's coming from.


Pull out the garden hose, have a friend water down the car while you sit inside and try to figure out where it's coming in.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

^^^
Yes, thanks guys,
I'll be trying that trick as my missus gets home.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

So cleaning up the front wheel wells a bit, it isn't really too scary, and it looks if I had caught the rust right in time.
Any later, and I'd have to remove the front fenders.









And the car as I mentioned before had some pretty crappy body work done to it in the past, so I wasn't too awfully suprised when I discovered that the car was partially resprayed in the original color. But the crazy part is, it that whomever re-sprayed the car, didn't prep the surface.
They sprayed right over the shiney original paint as you can see here, it easily scraped off in sheets....so now I have to do a bare metal re-spray....


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Damn! 
Get it done soon.








... I need to get a job so I can buy one of these.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I had dreams of getting the car done by August...
But, I might be moving soon. This not knowing if we are going to leave, or not has the car in limbo as it's waiting to get torn down...and wasting a lot of time.
Oh well. In restorations, figure twice the original estimated cost, and 3 times the original time-frame estimate.















Getting a good look at the passenger side wheel well, I had thought this was going to be the better side of the two. I was wrong.


















And so the front end comes off! It was going to anyways...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Cool driveway (if that's what it is). Just don't leave bolts or anything sitting around on the ground, they'll be impossible to find!


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I thought working in a paved driveway outdoors was annoying. Stone is worse! What causes this much rust on the UrQs? I haven't seen 4kqs with rust in that area, do the plastic wheel well liners make that much of a difference with rust protection?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_IWhat causes this much rust on the UrQs? I haven't seen 4kqs with rust in that area, do the plastic wheel well liners make that much of a difference with rust protection?
 Yeah, the salt spray gets everywhere causing it to rust.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_do the plastic wheel well liners make that much of a difference with rust protection?

Definitely! I have seen cars with nothing but rust in the uncovered areas, and spotless behind the liners.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Rust.. And rust!*

Say...
I don't know if you noticed or not:








But in the above picture, you sunroof drain had 'come adrift'. that white pipe should be a littel more to the right, in the little cutout in the panel. THat way the drian water will land* outside *of the body shell..








Also, If you are doing as much work as it looks like you are doing, I'd suggest that you *DO* take off the fenders, There can be a lot of rust hiding up behind them. For some reason, a urq seems to be a rust magnet..








See my "adventure", for example..
http://forums.audiworld.com/qu...phtml


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (katman)*

Frank, yes, thanks. I noticed the hose like that, and it didn't look right.
I had planned on extending it down past the opening, into the drain hole below.
( it looks like there was a hose attached to it at one time...)
I read your project waay back in the day when you were undertaking it.. (I'm 85urq on there)
And it crossed my mind to try and find those exact posts!
Wow, that was quite a bit of rot.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (katman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katman* »_Say...
See my "adventure", for example..
http://forums.audiworld.com/qu...phtml

WOW, that was a ton of rot


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I had planned on extending it down past the opening, into the drain hole below.

Actually, I think all you have to do is pop the end of the hose back in it's drain cutout, maybe 3, or 4" to the right of where it is now (Towards the rear of the car, where you can see some 'red' through a hole, right behind where the green vac hose passes over the opening)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (katman)*

Thanks Frank.
Looking at my car, underneath where the fender mates to the body, Audi didn't paint it!
Bare freckin metal....
No wonder your car looked as it did.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Looking at my car, underneath where the fender mates to the body, Audi didn't paint it!
Bare freckin metal....
No wonder your car looked as it did.
I thought that they didn't paint any of them there???


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Quattro Krant)*

While the area may not be painted, I'd still bet that it is treated with some form of anti corrosion layer. The area would be brown before the car left Germany, had it not been painted.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Looking at my car, underneath where the fender mates to the body, Audi didn't paint it!

I also thought that they painted the car "after" they assemble body panels. Should be *something* underneath though, I'd hope? (Seam Sealer?)
I'm wondering: Did you find any hidder "surprises" to fix (other than the bare metal), once you took off the fenders? 
A though: You can 'sort of' retrofit 4K/coupe fender liners to the urq. THey are not a perfect fit, but may not a bad idea after you go to all the effort of restoring the body..


_Modified by katman at 12:03 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (katman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katman* »_
A though: You can 'sort of' retrofit 4K/coupe fender liners to the urq. THey are not a perfect fit, but may not a bad idea after you go to all the effort of restoring the body..

_Modified by katman at 12:03 PM 6-4-2008_
I don't think this car is ever going to see incliment weather after Sepp does all this work to it so I really wouldn't worry about the fender liners now





















Katman, I followed your thread on Audiworld, even though I despise the AW format, what a task


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_I don't think this car is ever going to see incliment weather

Yeah, hell no.
No more winters....ever.

Getting the fender off was easy enough. I used a kitchen knife to cut the sealant away from the top mating surface of the fender where it mounts to the car.
I used a razor blade knife to cut along the seal on the inner fender, and just a little prying from the lower corner where the fender meets the rocker panel. It popped right off, and required very little straightning of the mounting flanges.








The un-painted top mating surface was rust free, with the exception of some very light surface rust under the sealant side bead....quite odd..








It was worth the work to get the fender pulled, so I can clean up the spreading surface rust that would have been behind the fender...eating away....
A little bit of surface rust is visible on the bolt mounting holes as well.








Another left behind mess from the horrible botched body work of the cars past...
Wow. what a **** bag. How can anyone take pride in this typ of repair job? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
After seeing this, the other fender is coming off for sure.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

All this and not a proper garage, you sir are hardcore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Quattro Krant)*

....yeah, I love working on this car, but inside a real garage would be really nice.
Maybe someday!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

Ship it my way. What could be better then a garage with 2 85 Ur-Q's in it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Quattro Krant)*

hahaha, you're 11 hours away!
That would be one hell of a drive to just work on the car for an hour, or two!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

So the rail cleaned up nicely, with very little traces of rust on it.








I quickly primered it, to keep the moisture off.








The drivers side fender came off just as easy, and again luckily, no major rot.
Just some very small amounts of surface rust. I'm very happy I was able to catch this soo early.








The front radiator support had quite a bit of surface rust on it, and was originally from a zermatt colored car judging by the first layer of paint.








This section also cleaned up nicely, and was treated to a temporary coat of primer.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_hahaha, you're 11 hours away!
That would be one hell of a drive to just work on the car for an hour, or two!

I think he meant give it to him.








I have a better idea- drive out here for the 25 years of quattro in NA in August and leave it here!








I want one of these, bad.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I would love to get out the Colorado this summer, regardless if the 25th anniversary party is out there, or not.
But no time/no money.
The GTG, should be a really great time... with some pretty cool cars.
I'll make it for the 30th!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

When I looked at your latest batch of pictures for some reason the first ones to become visable were the ones with the top of the inner wells primered. I at first thought that you put new metal in there, looks really good all cleaned up and primered. I was actually thinking it was going to be quite hiddeous up and in there, glad I was wrong.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Quattro Krant)*

Yes, I was very happy with the way things looked.
The fenders were as solid as new, so I knew it wasn't going to be as bad as Franks, but you never know!


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sure, cheap shot at the Canadian's car!


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I knew it wasn't going to be as bad as Franks, but you never know!

Ones hopes not as bad as mine..








Anyway, I don't know what your next steps planned are. 
If it were *me*, I'd take the wire brush on the angle grinder, and remove all the undercoating at the rear end of the long triangle (where it meets the firerwall/A pillar), and all along the vertical seam where you have rust already. 
I'll bet that there is a bit more rust hiding under the seam sealer & undercoating. I even had rust along the seam between the firewall/floor, behind the wheels (Where the inside wheel would throw up stuff, when in a turn)
Best to find it now when you have it all apart, than later (says the 'wise' voice of experience!)..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_Sure, cheap shot at the Canadian's car!

hahahahaha











This was a 4 season daily driver in Mass. for it's whole life before I rescued it... (17 years)
Explains why the trunk was gone, and the rear wheel wells were like swiss cheese.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (katman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katman* »_
Ones hopes not as bad as mine..








Anyway, I don't know what your next steps planned are. 
If it were *me*, I'd take the wire brush on the angle grinder, and remove all the undercoating at the rear end of the long triangle (where it meets the firerwall/A pillar), and all along the vertical seam where you have rust already. 
I'll bet that there is a bit more rust hiding under the seam sealer & undercoating. I even had rust along the seam between the firewall/floor, behind the wheels (Where the inside wheel would throw up stuff, when in a turn)
Best to find it now when you have it all apart, than later (says the 'wise' voice of experience!).. 


Yes, I am planning that.
Thanks though for the tip!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

The Audi Gods have looked down on me from above, and apparently they liked what they has seen.
I am in fact moving, and have been blessed so in receiving a proper garage.
This is awesome.
So I covered up the primered rails with POR15, wonderful stuff.
And I re-attached the whole front end for the cars voyage (not far, only 20 miles!)
I won't bother with the rear end....
Took it for another nice drive...it was very nice








I won't have any updates for a bit, because I'm on holiday all next week, and will be moving shortly thereafter.
pics just because I love pics...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

A nice parcel came from a friend across the pond today, so a quick test fit was in order!








The DOT spec stuff getting ready to get yanked.









Muuuuch better.









This goes into the spares bin.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

Congrats on the garage Sepp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No person is more deserving than you and your Ur-Q of a proper garage. That rear piece that you got from Europe, was that also available in a smoked version? I only ask as I have seen a few Ur-Q's with the smoked taillights and rear piece but I don't know if the piece was a smoked version of the original style or the Euro one?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Quattro Krant)*

A black (smoked) center piece and tail lamps was standard from 1985 up on all Coupe and Urquattro models. It was first invented and introduced by Treser in 1982, and soon adopted by Audi, initially on the Sport quattro, and soon across the range of Type 85 models.
Pic from my own car


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (PerL)*

Cool. I knew I saw them, just wasn't sure if it was the Euro piece or US spec piece.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Quattro Krant)*

Well, since some countries (Switzerland, Japan) have plates in a similar format to the US ones, the black tail panel is available in the same style as the US red one as well, for the taller and more narrow plate. Switzerland of course has the rear fog light on the left, as with my car, while Japan has it on the right side, as with Sepp's new red piece of jewelry.
Switzerland-spec Urq.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (PerL)*

The true '85's had the smoked tails etc, but I prefer the looks of the red bits...off an '84.
I'm considering possibly adding a bit of nightshade to the rear....it can always be removed!
The pieces are from a UK car, so I will swap out the rear fog lamp to the left side.
I'm psyched about the garage.
I went to look at it today!
The Quattro should be in there by this weekend!!!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

Very nice to hear that the car should be in a garage this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Quattro Krant)*

So obviously, I'm busy as a mofo moving around.
The car sits in a garage again!
My buddy at work is a great welder, so I just have to prep the car, make some patches, and he'll gladly pop them in place.
That's the next step before I can continue on with the car.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

Nice to see you have roof over yor quattro. I sure wish I did.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_So obviously, I'm busy as a mofo moving around.
The car sits in a garage again!
My buddy at work is a great welder, so I just have to prep the car, make some patches, and he'll gladly pop them in place.
That's the next step before I can continue on with the car.








Wood plank floor, I don't know why but I just find that cool. And it will be nice when you drop all kinds of little nuts/bolts in the cracks and you can't find them


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Quattro Krant)*

Okay, I want to say good luck with this project and please provide lots of updates with pictures.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Gotsol)*

Yes, it's great to have a roof over the quatty again.
I was spoiled rotten in Washington, and was bummed when I got back to the east coast again.
Hence my "shed" project.








The garage was originally a horse barn built in 1901, and still has the chew marks on some of the the boards as horses often do that.
The hay loft above is a great place to store the panels to keep them out of trouble.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*

^ ^
Cool!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_still has the chew marks on some of the the boards as horses often do that.

until your typ 85-build frustrations peaks and you'll be doing the same...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Rust.. And rust! (WAUOla)*

^


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Lucky enough for me, the car is complete, which is already a large part of any restoration!
The most mentally racking part so far has been the colour decision....


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

So work/life has been insane.
But I've managed to squeeze a bit o' time to the Quatty.
I was able to clean up the drivers side, so it can get patched up.








Also on the drivers side, almost all of the red paint is gone, down to the primer.
I was able to scrape past a partial respray/repair job that was performed prior to me owning the car.
With the top coats gone, I should be able to really tear down the primer with a sander.
The rear section has a bit of filler on it, so I'll have to block sand it, and get it all straightened out. (they did a really horrible job!)
This will require quite a bit of time, but I have all winter, since I won't be able to spray the car until next spring.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Glad to see you are still plugging away on the Ur-Q. I had mine outside last night as I had the 4kq in the garage to work on it and thought about your car/project. So, any decision as to the color it will be? i vote original color.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Mr. Krant, I will give you some sort of an award for posting the most replies to this thread. A tasty beer sounds worthy.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am almost sure of colour choice, but still have a bit of fence riding to do..
This calls for a poll, possibly the first poll ever I can remember in the urQ/SQ forums??? (I do have a bad memory)
I did a bunch of work on it some more last night..pics to follow, since I love pics.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

So there is a little bit of work to be done on the passenger side.
But this is the thick of it.









Yes, I'm a moron, but I added rings to the door.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

A tasty beer after a bike ride, YUUUUMMMMMMMMMM







What can I say, I love seeing progress, especially on a Ur-Q. So, what color choices have you narrowed it down to?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

.....still riding the fence as to what the outcome will be.
Nothing exciting going on...
The welder is down for repairs, and it will be a bit of time before it's ready, so I have been going at the paint.
Almost all of the red is gone, mostly down to either a repair job, or down to the color coat/factory primer.
The red scraped off in chips quite quickly, and 100 grit is burning through my primer job rather easily.
I'm going to bump up to 80 grit, down to the skin quite soon.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Looks good. What happened in the past, was it hit in the left rear 1/4 panel?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

From working on the car, and seeing what parts have been replaced from urQ's of different years, and given the amount of body work I have seen in the past/during this project, it looks like;

The front end had seen impact
The rear end had seen impact
The drivers door had a rather large dent
The passenger door has a smaller dent
The lower flare taper on the passenger side rear fender was crumpled
The whole back end was done rather poorly, and re-sprayed right over the remainder of the factory paint.
The whole front end was tack welded in place including the bumper mount plates, radiator support, and all of the plastic parts were replaced with an '83 car.
The hood is from a 4 cylinder car
Major hail damage was present on the hood, and roof when I originally went over the car years ago, and seen a bit of hail damage on my drive across country last year.
And it looks like a jack slipped off the mounting place, as the floor in the passenger foot well was dented up, and the rubberised coating is missing in that area.

But, carfax is clean on the car!!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The hood is from a 4 cylinder car

How can you tell? All hoods are identical, or at least I thought they were...


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
How can you tell? All hoods are identical, or at least I thought they were...









Maybe the EPA emissions sticker and vacuum hose diagrams are from a 4 cylinder.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_
Maybe the EPA emissions sticker and vacuum hose diagrams are from a 4 cylinder.


Correct you are sir!!!
you win an ale!


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_

Correct you are sir!!!
you win an ale!
















Eh, getting this one bolt out of the thermostat housing on my 4kq would be nice right about now (no I haven't broken or stripped the bolt, just won't easily budge). Then I can think about the ale.







Scary because I don't drink...... gosh darn Audis...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_
Scary because I don't drink...... gosh darn Audis...









That's why non-alcoholic beer was invented..
By an Audi owner that was trying not to become a drunkard like the rest of us.
Yet was able to throw down a sixer of something other than soda.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
That's why non-alcoholic beer was invented..
By an Audi owner that was trying not to become a drunkard like the rest of us.
Yet was able to throw down a sixer of something other than soda.

Well I got the housing off, now I just have to figure out the Rube Goldberg inspired A/C compressor bracket to get the belt off. Gotta love how Audi used 3 completely different ways to adjust the v-belts on each of the accessories. So no







. At this rate taking off the crank pulley might actually be the easiest part of the job.







This engine bay is a pain to work in, I can only imagine what its like in an Urq with A/C installed still.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*

It's not always easy.
Some owners cut away the radiator support, (and weld it back in later) and pull the radiators as well..
Extra work, but at least you can get yer paws in there.

With the Quatty, I have the left side rear pretty much bare metal, besides some bondo caressed areas.









A close up of the worst place on the car, the rear left wheel well. The bondo is up to 1/4" thick here. The lip was rolled in pretty bad, and it's not going to be easy to get it back out again as it's a tight area to work behind the well in the area between the trunk, and rear seat outside arm rest storage compartment void.









This area had a little filler in it, as it looks like the rear side impact might have broken the seal between the rocker sill, and the tub. Oh yeah, more rust I had no idea that was there lurking under all the paint.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

People that cut the core support piss me off to no ends


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah it looks rough.
The alternative is to pull both front fenders off...and off comes the top support...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

So I hadn't driven the car in a long time. I was really having withdrawl symptoms, and it's a bad idea to le the car sit too long. They tend to get rather antsy.
So, I mounted the front fenders again, installed the battery, check the oil ,and it fired rith up.
As I was backing it out of the garage, a German tourist, with his wife stopped, and just kinda looked at the car in disbelief.. 
He was like, is that an original Quattro? I said sure was. He questioned the parts to get it back together, and I mentioned I had the complete car.
So I bid him farewell, and set off with the car running a bit cold, but still rather smooth.
On the drive, I took a 10 mile loop road, and on the homeward stretch it was getting dark. I passes by a parked police car, and thought ****, I'm going to get pulled over!
Sure enough, he pulled me over for the exhaust being too loud








But stupid me, I had no papers on the car with me, not even my liscence...
After while of trying to find out my ID through the radio, which wasn't succesfull,
He was nice to let me go, the short distance to my house...
"this......car...I can see that you're working on it.....but....it....shouldn't be on the road...."








I was very grateful, and set off with minimal throttle into the night.
He wasn't impressed with the bumpers that were missing, and the blinker lights that were not mounted, and had no lenses on them....


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I hear what you say about missing driving the Ur-Q. I just recently actually started to take my Ur-Q out and drive it and it really is fun to drive. It reminds me of a 16V, where you have to wring each gear out if you want to get moving with it, you can't just be in 4th and decide you want to get going. Plus, the sound, so nice.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

You'd be interested in driving mine. 
A totally different experience. Lots of low end, and not much lag.
A lot more responsive than my AAN S4.
Not much of the original WX is left up there...mostly MC...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

That definitely sounds nice. I think I'm just getting used to 400hp that comes on like a punch to the head







I was kicking around the idea of dropping in a 20VT and going the 034efi route with some headwork, heat coating, balanced and blue printed, yadda yadda yadda. But, then I keep coming back to do I really want to do that to a nice original example. Then i get pissed about the 83 I sold with a blown headgasket but a southern body with no rust on it and get


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah, I was thinking about that car the other day....


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Well, my power fix is going to be satisfied. Scored a 200 20VT that will be the donor car for my 20VT swap into the clean 4kq I bought from VA


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Yep, that'll do it.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Updates??


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

no........








Major car issues for the past 3 weeks...
My wifes Subaru has major cooling issues, and my S4 is in real bad shape.
But we bought her a sweet Saab, I'll drive the Subaru till it dies.
The S4 is off the road for a while.
There's has been soo much going on, that the Quattro is surrounded by crap in the garage.
I have all this week off, so I'll be getting things back into order in the garage, and get some more work done on the car.
I have to scrape down the left side front fender. That, and the trunk are all that's left.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_no........








Major car issues for the past 3 weeks...
My wifes Subaru has major cooling issues, and my S4 is in real bad shape.
But we bought her a sweet Saab, I'll drive the Subaru till it dies.
The S4 is off the road for a while.
There's has been soo much going on, that the Quattro is surrounded by crap in the garage.
I have all this week off, so I'll be getting things back into order in the garage, and get some more work done on the car.
I have to scrape down the left side front fender. That, and the trunk are all that's left.

Sounds like my house minus the project Ur-Q







I have the head pulled on the beater 4kq, the GF's Golf GL neededs rear shocks as the ones I put on a few months ago are SHOT







, it also has a wheel bearing that is getting rumbly. Her Jetta needs some BS "catalyst operating below efficiency level" that needs to get fixed in order to inspect the car







, the brakes on the A4 are shaking something fierce from the back, I have to go to Boston MA to pick up my 200 that will be my 20VT donor car. And with all this going on, I still work 2 jobs for 60 hours a week and just hit 3,000 miles year to date on my Cannondale


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Sounds like my house minus the project Ur-Q







I have the head pulled on the beater 4kq, the GF's Golf GL neededs rear shocks as the ones I put on a few months ago are SHOT







, it also has a wheel bearing that is getting rumbly. Her Jetta needs some BS "catalyst operating below efficiency level" that needs to get fixed in order to inspect the car









Time for a new cat... heck, sounds like it might be time to find a nicer Golf if that stuff keeps up. Then again I was in the same position when the GLI was in the body shop, and the Audi's radiator decided to take a vacation.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*

Nah, the golf is a pure beater. I did the front struts, ball joints, tie rod ends, strut bearings, and rear struts this summer and the rear struts I got from Autozone must have leaked all the gas out after 3 months




























The MK3 is about the easiest car to work on, no biggie.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_...and just hit 3,000 miles year to date on my Cannondale









Damn! That's quite a bit of riding. I'd do that if I had the time... on my 1986 Centurion LeMans RS.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Yeh, that is some serious mileage!

So, I cleaned all the crap outta the way, and got a few hours in on the car.
I swapped out the ronal R8's, for the spare wheels from my S4, they have some baldass Pirellis, so I don't mind if they get flat spots from sitting soo long.
The R8's have rather new Dunlops on them, so at least they will be ready to roll next spring.
I pulled off the rear spoiler.
I finished up scraping down the remainder of the red paint on the exterior of the car. Just under the hood, and the door/trunk jambs.
It appears that the whole car was originally galvinised..as the rear section, which has been bare metal for a month hasn't flash rusted..just small sections where body work has been performed....
This is great news.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
It appears that the whole car was originally galvinised..as the rear section, which has been bare metal for a month hasn't flash rusted..just small sections where body work has been performed....
This is great news. 

I thought Type 85s didn't have bodies made from galvanized sheet metals, only tack on parts (fenders and such).


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*

There was varying amounts of galvinising on the urQ's over the years, and no one can say for sure when they started doing the whole cars..
Like you said, most I know of are the bolt on parts....
I'm stumped...
The whole rear divers side panel is all bare, and clean except a bondo patch..all still shiny.
Except a small patch of the fender that was ground down. This has flashed.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I fit in quite a few hours this week, which is great.
The car still has a bunch of prep work to be done before I get some sheet metal, and have my friend fire up the welder.








I am nearly done cleaning out a goober of a bondo job from a long time ago on the "C" pillar.
This should be a very easy weld job.








This is my biggest challenge.
The area behind the arch is really tight, as the wheel well is right behind it, and space is severely limited back there.
I'm throwing around a few different ideas as to what to do with it, to permenantly fix it. I'm tired of going back to this area of the car every 3 years.








but no matter how I go about it, it'll be better than before.
I'm considering the following options.
I want to keep the arch, that is still intact, but has been a bitch to clean up.
Do I fabricate a whole new arch section, cut out the old arch completely, and weld in a new one?
Do I scrap the whole fender, and go with a kevlar repro?
Do I clean up the arch the best I can, and tack in a cut to match sheet in from behind?
Do I source a cut steel piece from a parted Quattro? It would have to be one that was factory rolled, as my Ronals would rub...


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Ill make you a deal - seeing as its the left side of your car, and whats left of mine is still in good condition, IF i get the car back after the write off ill part it, and you can have the rear panel. 
And just think - its already in great condition with the right colour! Might give you a good guide as to how the rest of your car comes up when matching the paint


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mr.RS4)*

Thanks for that.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Finally getting some tools to work with.
Wire brushing the front section ensured that the metal was solid underneath the rubberised coating.








It cleaned up well.








More surprises in store with the drivers rear fender...








Nice amount of holes that let the daylight in...








With the lights on, it's a bit scary.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I was JUST thinking about this thread. Nice to see you are back at it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Since I last posted up I have finished some things and other things have decided to pop up


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

yikes man, keep up the good work.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_









Holy crap, what have you been doing to those tyres?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

hahaha, yeah man. Like those!
My S4 has a serious problem on the front end, so it scrubbed the crap out of the tires...
P zero Nero's are known to be soft anyways.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Looking through your Photobucket, can I get these in high-res? 
























































Sorry there are kinda a lot... there are some great photos in there and the car looks great!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I really like the photo with the snow on the Quattro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Wow, some of those shots are a bit old...
The 74 100ls valve cover, was a shot from the hip, and I really ended up liking it a lot.. Too bad there's debris on the cover....
The shot of the Quatty with the hood up, is pretty old as well. I had just finished an exhaust manifold refurb. The car was actually running in the pic, but not seen with the naked eye is all of the break-free burning off causing a bit of smoke...
That's pre-bumper mod Mk2/pre-pinstripe!
And ahh, the last shots of my car when it was one color....
I'll find the originals, some are not that great in res....
Can you email me again please?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Since the colder weather is on it's way, and so is more moisture in the air, I cold galvinised the bare metal on the trouble fender.








Good news at least with the really bad fender, I was able to separate the wheel well arch from the fender. 
Now I can go in, clean out all of the crap stuck inside the lip (including some bubbling rust, that would have eventually eaten it's way to the exterior of the fender) I might actually be able to save this fender!
I plan on cutting out the well, and then I can get in there, to caress out the larger dent, that had a 1/2 inch of filler in it. On top of that, we can get a welder lead in there, to make some good solid repairs. 
If I wasn't able to gain access to the inside of the lip, I would have had to cut out the complete lip, as rust would spread along it, over time long after the car was done..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Wow, where did the month of November go???
No updates, other than the front end is on its way to Norway.
I'm swapping out the complete set with a gent that has a front end off an '88 car.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_No updates, other than the front end is on its way to Norway. 
To who? PerL?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

No, to a gent named Svein, not on here I believe.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_To who? PerL?

No, not me. I wouldn't want those lights on my Coupe


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

well I don't know!









Just say your new place and the notice of you still working on the coupe


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

So, no deal on the lights.






















I'll just buy some...it's easier.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

So, other then a failed deal, anything else to report on the progress?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Sadly, no. I had removed my headlights, and shipped them out.
Since I had no headlights, my plans of getting the car to the welding shop were delayed...
So I have to wait a bit to get the lights back on.
I STILL have to get some new sheet metal...but there's nothing around here that sells sheets....so it's a major hurdle.
Once I get past this problem, I can really got down and dirty on the car.
It's a bit frustrating. But aren't all restos???
A relative in Germany might be able to get me a set of lights at a decent cost, but the shipping is the worst part.
I already blew too much money on shipping my lights 2 ways...
With the amount of money I spent on getting my lights back, is nearly the cost of a decent set of euros.....


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Thats a bit hard to swallow, paying the cost of Euro lights to get _back_ your US Spec stuff


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Thats a bit hard to swallow, paying the cost of Euro lights to get _back_ your US Spec stuff

Yeah, it really sucks.

Anyways,
I took advantage of a warm spell today.
I threw the battery in the car, and drove it up, and down the road a few times.
The last few times up the slight hill, I got it up to max boost.
Damn do I miss driving this car!
I've been driving an automatic Subaru for months now......b o r i n g
Here's some pics because we all like pics. And someday it will be actually cool to look back at when the car looked like this....
stupid headlights are on their way back.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So Sepp, I don't know anything with your deal - but have you contacted the
buyer after they were returned?
Our norwegian postal services are THE CRAP! I've experienced it several
times myself, parcels going M.I.A. or being returned with the reason of
reciever didn't pick them up - which is a complete BS as the postal services
never make direct contact with the reciever, the fault being ENTIRELY on
the services itself. It is BAD, I've lost values over this myself. If you get a
hold of buyer and everything seems OK, you should do a claim to "Posten
Norge AS".
Good luck on further restoring the beauty! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Yes, thanks. They are due here Friday!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Car looks cool in a very post-apocalypse way. I can only imagine how boring it must be to have to drive an automatic Subaru, dear god, that must suck. It could be worse, you could be driving some type of FWD car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

My car looks like it belongs in a "barn find" post...

Something like
".....multiple parts are strewn around the garage...no way to tell if it's a complete car....starts right up though....."


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

not much going on, too busy getting a reliable fleet for me, and the wife.
Now that's all set, back into the project....


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I stumbled onto this thread while surfing the Vortex. Very, very impressive. Sepp, you are the renaissance man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (DrPassat)*

Thanks for the kind words!
Sometimes that's what motivates me to head up to the 20 degree garage, and work on the car....
I gotta buy a heater, or two...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Yes, a propane heater is definitely the way to go, it's what I have in the garage and it works great. Fire it up about an hour to 45 minutes before heading in to McGuyver my 4kq or other car and it makes it so toasty and warm.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Thanks for the recommendation.
I have now a decent amount of funds set aside for the car.
Things should start to pick up around here.


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

wow, im glad i found this thread. i will follow it religiously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope to one day buy myself a Ur aswell. i dont care if i have to stay living with mom till im 38







(im 28 now btw).


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I have now a decent amount of funds set aside for the car.
Things should start to pick up around here.


awesome man, cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Wow...I'm coming up on a year since this has started!!!!
So, with the holidays over, and getting really sick 2 times in a row, it being really cold, and sometimes I'm a lazy bastard.
The car is locked up tight, out of site...winter feels like it's never going to end. And with other car issues to attend to, I've been more busy that sometimes I would like to be. So the car hasn't had much done to it in months.
Today is the turning point. I still need to get a heater, this will make a huge difference!
But for now, I ran the car today. It fired right up, it had a sticky lifter, but that cleared in a few seconds.
I kept a close eye on it, but it ran great.
The garage door is frozen, so it ran in for a while without much ventilation which should kill any mice in the garage, or at least give them one hell of a headache!
I usually run the car, until the fan kicks on, and then back off.
















Since the weather is awful, and it's nice in the house, I've been bringing down all of the parts I removed from the car, and have been working on them in the basement...so at least something has been going on..although not that glamorous.


----------



## vdub"parts" (Oct 27, 2008)

wow looking good always loved these cars prob one of my fav for sure


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (vdub"parts")*

Sepp:
If you are talking about getting an UNvented heater, you may want to go with kerosene. My understanding is that propane heaters give off quite a bit more moisture (than kerosene) as a result of the combustion.
I have heard of several people running propane heaters, stripping the car for paint, and going in after a few days and finding their car covered with a thin coat of rust.


_Modified by teach2 at 5:54 AM 4-5-2009_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (teach2)*

Wow!
Thanks for the heads up!!!
I beleive I'm getting sick again....Viral infection...
So the car sits untouched for another week...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_Sepp:
If you are talking about getting an UNvented heater, you may want to go with kerosene. My understanding is that propane heaters give off quite a bit more moisture (then kerosene) as a result of the combustion.
I have heard of several people running propane heaters, stripping the car for paint, and going in after a few days and finding their car covered with a thin coat of rust.
That might just be due to the fact that there is moisture in the air and it is not due to the propane heater. Kerosene heaters aren't as "clean" as propane, not sure if one or the other gives off more moisture. 
Sepp, keep up the good work, I forgot about this thread, and site for that matter.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't find anything beyond anecdotal information relating to this- nothing science-based with hard #s supporting the assertion that propane creates more moisture...but it does seem to be "common knowledge" on many of the garage/DIY boards.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (teach2)*

Been busy!!!
No pics, but I've been doing a little stuff every day...
The front, and rear bumper surrounds are being a challenge to get all the red off...so that is going slow. I cant use really coarse paper, as I don't want to mar the plastic.
I'm going to get the car together again this week, at least enough to get it down to the body shop, so I can get at least the rear end welded up.
I'm getting some research done on some self contained hvlp setups.. 
I'm getting the radiator support stripped down a little at a time...
I have a lead on some european lamps/brackets...
I have a facelift grille, with trim on the way...
I have a possible trade on some metric gauges...
I'm getting prices on a euro front bumper....
And I'm going to get a quote on getting the front seats, and door panels re-done.....


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Any updates, Sepp?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Ugg...too slow...some of it's my fault, some not.
The only thing that's changed is that I have a grille, and trim pieces.
The car is ready to go to a shop, I just need to see if they are still open due to our bad economy.

Every contact I have hasn't gotten back to me regarding various parts/swaps...etc...


----------



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Hey Sepp.....been a while. I admire your courage....I will be watching as you transform it. Check your email I have a minor issue with the URQ. Later.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (vwvanaudi)*

So I FINALLY have a set of lights, a grille, and trim. Woo Hoo!!!
The resto company I was going to hire to do the welding is out of business..
So, I'm on the hunt for another place 








and a crappy pic just for something to look at.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I got a set of those collecting dust on my basement floor... stupid bumper bolts.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*

Hooray for some news! (as small as it might be)


----------



## Mic (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Nice work, Sepp! Can't wait to see it finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mic* »_Nice work, Sepp! Can't wait to see it finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me too!!!
So getting a quote finally tomorrow on the body work.
New decals came in the mail today!!
Pic because it's a pic...we all like pics....


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Silver decals -- so you've decided on a colour? Graphite?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

99% sure that I'm going Oceanic.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_99% sure that I'm going Oceanic.









Good choice. I approve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Yeah! I fell in love with the Oceanic car I had posted a pic of a while back....

...so no quote yet.
I live on an Island, so it's not an easy task to do anything, let alone restore a rare car....it takes a bit of work to get it to a body shop, and there's not many shops around.....
I did however begin sealing up the car, so it can be outside in the crappy weather, as it's been raining for 18 days....and I have to get my Alfa running again..after the rain stops.....






















Edit:, some good news, I might have found a CGT that has already been stripped....this would be a HUGE source of parts.










_Modified by Sepp at 2:09 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Oceanic Blue Met is amazing.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shining Projects)*

No updates...








But here's a lovely picture based synopsis of all of the rust on the car that will be worked on.
The silver paint is zinc-based galvinising compound to cut back at flash rusting..
Here's a shot of the passenger side real well, looking at the forward section, of which is a bit of a "shelf" that collects water, dirt, salt ,etc...and rots away.









A shot of the same well, the rear section, of which has a "shelf", and sits behind the rear bumper surround. All kinds of good stuff collects there...and it rots away.








The passenger side rear well outer lip, it's folded over, to allow wider tyres to fit on the car, the fold catches water/salt/dirt, and rusts from the inside of the fold-out.









Inside shot of the folded over lip...some bondo was applied years ago to seal off the lip...









The lower sill, rotted away, as the metal corroded underneath the rubberisied coating.









The "A" pillar extension, of which was rust jacking down the joining sheet pieces...behind the rubberised coating hidden from view behind the front fender








Outside shot








More pictures of the drivers side tomorrow!! 


_Modified by Sepp at 8:06 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Anything new? We've had nothing for over a month.


----------



## Joarek (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Just finished reading both your old repaint and now this thread and it was a joy to read!
Hope you upload more updates soonish(no rush







) as it's really motivating for my own restore.
Just registered here now and will be watching your progress further. Greetings from Norway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Joarek)*

no updates........

























































I've been soo damn busy with other projects (it's my fault) I do miss the car very much, so I'm still very motivated to get this project under way again....


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Wow...time flies.....
I found a great shop on my island, which is great so I don't have to tow the car 100 miles away!
I plan on getting a quote tomorrow..
Finally....some forward motion.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Entwerfer des Audis likes this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
D'oh! This isn't Facebook!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

It's off to the shop next week...pics to follow...for something new to look at....


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I'm getting delayed a day, as the starter finally puked...
It's been "iffy" for a while now....but it's officially dead.
I want to keep the car mobile, so the body shop can pull it in, and out of the shop as they see fit...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Be sure to take some general "before" photos, both detail shots and the whole car!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Well, I have good news...and bad news....
I'm moving again across the country in 3 weeks, and the car hasn't been welded up yet..and is in pieces.
I do not want to put it into local storage, as I will never get back up here again.

So I have to put the car back together, to make it street legal, splash some paint on it to cover up the primer, to protect the metal from rust....and drive it to NY (12 hours away)..and put it into storage until next spring. (all in a week or so)
I'll then ship it out, across the country, and pick up where I left off....
It'll be in good company in storage next to my Fathers newly restored TR3A.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Too bad about the further delays, where are you moving to? If it's somewhere warmer, maybe you'll get more chances to work on the car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Oregon!
So the weather may be a bit damp, but MUCH warmer!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

So the car needs to get back together, and I really don't care if it's pretty...
So a quick, and nasty paint job was the order of the day.

A speedy primer job to cover up the galvinising compound.








The fenders on, to ease the painting..








And I used white paint, as it's the cheapest, and looks the best over some unfinished body work...








































...more to do....more to come....


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Hey, I've been a fan of your thread. Welcome to Oregon!!
It would be great to see this car someday on our local roads (hopefully in the Portland area).
I recall that have spent time in the Pacific NW, right? No road salt.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (DrPassat)*

Thanks, yes, I'm from Washington state.
I'm looking forward to the faaarrrr superior roads out there.
I'll only be 2 hours west of Portland, so I'll be around.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

It's as together as it's going to get for a 10 hour drive, and right into storage till spring.


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

Looks fantastic! I love this thread


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (MikeHock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeHock* »_Looks fantastic! I love this thread









Thanks,
That's waay too gracious.
The car does look _better_, but only maybe because it's all one colour..
The paint job is horrid...and the panel fit is very off.
More pictures to come before storage.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Thanks,
That's waay too gracious.
The car does look _better_, but only maybe because it's all one colour..
The paint job is horrid...and the panel fit is very off.
More pictures to come before storage.


Solution: ghetto A2 Rally spray-paint livery.


----------



## Mic (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Sepp, all the best wishes to you and good luck in Oregon!








The quat looks, uhm, ok by now








I guess you should get an Euro front bumper, it looks strange with Euro lights and NA front bumper (ok, it looks strange for me, because down here all Urquattros have Eurolights and Eurobumpers







)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_
Solution: ghetto A2 Rally spray-paint livery.









hahahaha...
I came very close to spraying the factory colours over the white....


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mic* »_Sepp, all the best wishes to you and good luck in Oregon!








The quat looks, uhm, ok by now








I guess you should get an Euro front bumper, it looks strange with Euro lights and NA front bumper (ok, it looks strange for me, because down here all Urquattros have Eurolights and Eurobumpers







)


Mic!!
I still have your grille!!!


----------



## Mic (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Sepp!
And I still have patience!















I guess you have enough to do to manage your move to Oregon, so take the time you need!
My Audi is back in storage and won't come out until the end of April 2010 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mic* »_Sepp!
And I still have patience!

















Thanks! 
I haven't forgotten!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Took a drive to run the dust off of it.
Looks kinda good from far away!!!


----------



## vokeswaagin (Jul 23, 2003)

looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
can i has?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vokeswaagin)*

Stinks about the move to Oregon coming at a bad time. I've been a bit busy and lost track of this thread. I'd offer a place for the Ur-Q but I currently have a 90% done 20VT 4000Q, another 4000Q with a blown 10VT, and the fleet of daily drivers.


----------



## Pre95 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

So is she in storage now? I just caught up with this build and it seems like you've come pretty far, and have a plan for it which is nice. It'll be good to have some more Ur-q action here on the west coast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Pre95)*

Thanks Krant!

_Quote, originally posted by *Pre95* »_So is she in storage now? I just caught up with this build and it seems like you've come pretty far, and have a plan for it which is nice. It'll be good to have some more Ur-q action here on the west coast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes, in storage till the spring, and my parents graciously volunteered to drive 10 hours from NY up to Maine with a trailer to get it when the time comes.
They don't mind as they will spend a week of vacation while they are up there.
I'll get it shipped across next summer.
And then the project will continue....................................................


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Sweet, I attend most shows in the PNW, so it will be nice to have another quattro parked next to mine at them.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shining Projects)*

...nice....
Remind me of your car?
There's another gent in Washington that has an other beautiful '85, but he usually shows up to shows with some sweet Mk1 Jetta(s)


_Modified by Sepp at 10:04 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## lost_password (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (Sepp)*

you should check out Maximilian Motorsports in Chehalis, WA when you get out there. they ralley a UrQ and usually have one that they are restoring to sell.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (lost_password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lost_password* »_you should check out Maximilian Motorsports in Chehalis, WA when you get out there. they ralley a UrQ and usually have one that they are restoring to sell.

Awesome!


----------



## doonboggle (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Sepp: R U still active & posting? 
If so, have a question on this thread ... regarding soap.
Thanks


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (doonboggle)*

still here...but the car is 3000+ miles away..so no progress....
Liquid Dish soap works fantastic for getting sticky rubber parts to be very slippery, until the soap dries...and then the rubber is sticky again.
For the firewall grommet, I used just a small amount of dish soap to make it easier to run the heater core lines through the holes, and also a bit on the back side of the grommet, to make it just slide into the hole in the firewall.
Just lube up the hoses, and smear some on the outter back edge of the grommet!


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Soooooooo. We've seen no updates even though you've maybe had it back more than six months? Any news?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

......still in storage............. 

I've been busy/deployed over the past year... 

But the storage facility is VERY nice. 
I'm looking to get it out here after the spring thaw. :facepalm:


----------



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)

great thread! that car has so much soul.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

bah! Looking at this thread is killing me.

new flash.
I might be scoring a much needed windshield today.... :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I have been stock piling parts for the cars arrival.
One of the most-needed bits was a new windshield, and I scored one a few days ago, along with some other parts from an '84 car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow. 

Just short of a year since my last post!!! 

I've been deployed, and very very busy. 

The latest plan is to get the car out here (really) before the end of the Summer.


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

anxious to see your progress!


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Any news, Sepp? I imagine the winter has put a bit of a damper on progress, but did you get anything done on the car over the summer?


----------



## Tiny4cyl (Sep 5, 2011)

Entwerfer des Audis said:


> Any news, Sepp? I imagine the winter has put a bit of a damper on progress, but did you get anything done on the car over the summer?


another case of more balls than $$$$$


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

WOW.. great car, I can't wait to see what happens when your able to get back on it


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Sweet Christ!
I'm no longer deployed!!!! Woooot!

The car has shipping arranged.
Should be here this month.

Cannot fooking wait.
One plus side to this..
It's been soo long in the tooth to wait to get the car here, there are funds allocated to throw at it.

So, balls & $$$$ hahahaha

Updates to come.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Sepp said:


> Updates to come.


Excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Car is due here somewhere between 2 and 4 weeks! hahahaha
I'm not surprised, as it's as far away as it can get.

Getting a mint hood from an '84 coupe today!!! eace:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Scored a mint condition hood to replace the one on my car, which had a ton of hail damage.
I had quite a bit of filler on it to smooth over all the dimples.










And finally have some nice door pockets. After not having a drivers side door pocket for 13 years! hahaha


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It's back!
Delivered earlier last week.
I've only had time to remove the boxes of parts stashed away in the trunk and gave it a bath for the first time in 6 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Sepp said:


> It's back!
> Delivered earlier last week.


Time to go hunt down some snow!


----------



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice Sepp. Congrats. I like your bumper. It looks like a euro set up but it's not. Or is it? Confused...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks!
It's a US spec bumper, pushed in as far as it would go.
I also modified the metal rebar that the skin attaches to, go get the bumper to sit in a few extra inches, just like the Euro spec.

I'll get euro spec front and rear eventually when I find a decent deal on a set.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Time to go hunt down some snow!



It's seen a fair share of snow....hence the rust.


----------



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

I like that a lot! 2Bennetts quoted me just for a new front bumper and all the accessories for $2800. I know what you mean by finding a deal. Yikes. On the rear they have a way to shorten it similar to what you did. Haven't figured out how to do it yet but I'm going to look into it. Looks good. 

Brrr... Snow. It's 84° here today. Happy Thanksgiving Sepp. Cheers!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

2Bennett is expensive.

There was a private sale set of front and rear euro bumpers for sale a while ago. 2000 for the whole lot.
That's a good deal!

There's way of shortening the bumper shocks for the front and the rear, but it's not reversible...
Pretty much involves removing the bumper impact shocks, drilling holes in them ,and compressing them down all the way. (a rubberized goo is in the shock), and will exit the driled out holes when you compress the shock.
I did my front, and rear.
Many folks do it, and I agree it makes the car look better.


----------



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

Very cool. They are expensive...but they're good. Got a whole tour of their facility of their last month. Pretty amazing actually. They provided a whole lot of insight. Not nearly as much though as being on forums like this. Thanks again for all your help. I truly appreciate it. Back to work on the car: shift linkage.


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

Sepp said:


> 2Bennett is expensive.
> 
> There was a private sale set of front and rear euro bumpers for sale a while ago. 2000 for the whole lot.
> That's a good deal!
> ...


I have done it so that it is fully reversable, what you do is take the shock and unscrew it from the housing (there is a 13mm locknut).. then drill out the threads in the housing. 
Reinstall locknut, reinstall the bumper and push all the way in.
The reversable part is that since you have lost the threads on the housing, all you need to do is install another nut on the inside before the housing goes back on, that way you have two nuts holding the chock rod in position, and then you can not push the bumper in.
BTDT few times now and it works great and as I said fully reversable.

Hope this helps.

PS, mind sending me the VIN so I can add it to the database I keep??


----------



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm...so I took off the shock and the locknut but don't quite understand what I should do next. Do I drill out this bolt?


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

jlayne said:


> Hmmm...so I took off the shock and the locknut but don't quite understand what I should do next. Do I drill out this bolt?


The black housing is threaded onto that stud, simply unbolt it.
Then once the stud is out of the housing drill a clearance hole so that the stud can go in without restriction.

Reinstall the lock nut and then install on the car... once on the car, slide the bumper in as far as you want/can.

HTH


----------



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

Ha! Beautiful! What a difference and simple too! Thanks for the info Martin and thanks for the idea Sepp! Can't wait to put the front bumper on tomorrow morning and do the same in the back!


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

jlayne said:


> Ha! Beautiful! What a difference and simple too! Thanks for the info Martin and thanks for the idea Sepp! Can't wait to put the front bumper on tomorrow morning and do the same in the back!


Just remember to have the locknut back on to prevent the bumper from pulling out (never seen that happen anyway, but you never know) and if you need to go back to stock, one nut on the inside and one on the outside should keep it extended like it was originally.

You are welcome! And thank you for taking pictures... if you don't mind I'll reference them whenever trying to expalin this to anyone.

Cheers


----------



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

Please do share and thank you. It was a little difficult to put the bumper back on as the shocks wanted to twist on me but I solved that with some ******* ingenuity, screwdrivers, and the car jack itself.

First, install the bumper and push it in as far as possible. Then place 2 small screwdrivers in the passenger side holes. Use your knees to lift up the bumper and place the screwdriver in the holes. 









Once the screwdrivers are set move to the drivers side. Make sure the bumper is aligned horizontally before moving forward. Your pinky finger is a good tool to measure each side. 

















Next, get the car jack and place it in between the two holes and jack it up to get the Allen bolts into place. Tighten bolts just enough to hold it in place and lower jack. 










Lastly, move to the passenger side, use jack to lift up bumper, install bolts, check alignment, and torque down all the bolts. Boom! You just shaved +1.5" off your bumper.


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

jlayne said:


> Lastly, move to the passenger side, use jack to lift up bumper, install bolts, check alignment, and torque down all the bolts. Boom! You just shaved +1.5" off your bumper.



You should be able to push it a bit fruther... I woudl leave the 4 front bolts loose and push on both sides with some impact..


----------



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

I see. Interesting. Time to invest in a rubber mallet.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Sealed up the rear section of the passenger side floor.
POR15, and then a coat of enamel over that should last another 30 years..
The back seat section has been done as well.










There is a bit of rust where the drivers side "B" pillar meets the floor pan.
It's a complex section of the car, (as the floor meets the rear seat meets the rear fender meets the door sill meets the rocker panel.

I cut out the rot, and may need to cut more, to gain access to make sure all of the rust is gone.










Over the years, water and dirt had built up i(n the section where bottom side of where the drivers side rear fender attaches to the rocker section) had worked it's way into and below the seam sealer applied at the factory.
So, when I peeled up the seam sealer, rust was hiding....


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I cant get much done during the week, so I try to make the best of the weekends...

Progress is very slow....
I laid down a coat of enamel on the front passenger side foot well.
The gas in the tank was 5 years old, so out it went...and into the F150. It'll run on anything. 










I scored a perfect set of door pockets, and a NLA windshield gasket! 










And due to a hand injury, I spent a few hours sorting through the boxes of parts. I remember where most of them go.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The rust on/around the B pillar is a bit of a Pandoras Box..
All of that was hiding underneath the carpet.
Luckily, it can be all fixed and sealed...and hide under the carpet again!
The car has had a few misplaced jack incidents, and the seam of where the fender/rocker meet the floor was split allowing water/salt to get in the seam, rusting it out from the outside, in.











Found a small spec of rot just forward of the B pillar...due to likely the same culprit.
Just like the B pillar issue, I will need to cut out the section from the outside of the car to ensure I get all of the rust.










The final sections of sound deadener was chipped off the transmission tunnel. I cleaned it up, and it now has new paint, as well as most of the rear drivers side footwell.










Found out last night as I was looking through boxes of parts, that I'm missing a C pillar trim piece.
It makes me nervous, as now I'm wondering how many other parts are missing...time will tell!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Getting the car prepped for a visit from a mobile automobile welding business.
Removed the front fenders so the A pillar sections below the hood line can be welded.












There was a little bit of rust in the cover section under the front passenger side fender.
The rust has been removed and will be welded back into place. (It's currently flipped up just above the tire)












And also repair a badly repaired (in the past) upper fender mount)












Even though both A pillar sections below the hood line had rust holes, only the drivers side had some additional rust holes in the area just behind that.
So, it's been cut out, and will get cleaned up and repaired.












While I was getting rid of the last pieces of carpet padding up under the footwell in the dashboard area, I noticed some hydraulic fluid on the actuator arm boot of the clutch master cylinder....on a positive note, it's a great time to change it out as everything is out of the way!! 












Most of the floorpan and the transmission tunnel are nice and shiny black!! Can't paint anymore until some holes are patched.












I cut out a section of where the drivers side rear fender meets the rocker panel, meets the floor pan. The piece is upside down in the shot, but one can see the lip on the left is badly damaged by unfortunate jacking. The lip split away from the matched lip on the floor pan. The seam became vulnerable to water, snow, salt, etc and rusted from the inside the seam, up into the fender, rocker panel and the floor pan. All of this went on for decades unnoticed underneath carpet and paint.












With that piece cut out, I was able to see the horrific state of the rusty area from the backside. On the left of the photo is what's left of where the B pillar meets the floor pan and frame rail. lower right is the battery box. 
One can see where the rust had crept upwards from the floor pan lip.
As bad as that looks, that is the worst spot on the car. And fixable. And will be out of site once completed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

I try to keep winter grime, etc., cleaned off of our cars, especially the underside, but I have to admit that I'm always afraid of pulling something back and finding that level of rust hiding somewhere. Glad you found it, and can get it all cleaned up and repaired, but it doesn't look fun.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, sometimes I think if I didn't love this car so much....It would be easier to dump my money and time into my other cars.
But, the Quattro is my all time favorite car, and it feels great to keep this one on the road.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Between the car being parked outside, it being wintertime with lots of rain and a busy schedule...the progress is glacial.

But, I was able to remove all of the rubberized coating in the drivers side wheel well to ensure that there was no rust hiding anywhere.
It was nice an clean underneath.
A shot of self etching primer and it's good to go for a little while.










I did the same for the inside area of the front fenders.



















The welder is lined up to come next week and get the holes filled in!!


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice work! Sub'd!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks!!!
Welding will commence tomorrow!!!!!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally, what I consider forward progress!

Mobile welders on site, nice and early!!!










Both A pillar holes patched!!!! 










And primed!!










Both front wheel wells and the elephant ears have all of the original coating removed..everything welded and sealed and primed!!!










The small holes on the floor are done.










And I dismounted the Ronals so I can give them an overhaul. The OE sized NLA tires are nearly perfect.










And the post man delivered some great motivational reading material.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Back at it!

Working on the rear wheel wells, and working around the struts for now, until they get pulled.










And removing all of the coating from the under side of the car.
A nice, sharp wood chisel works amazing for the flat spots.



















And, the end of the line, rust-wise. The forward lower section of the rear wheel well on the drivers side.
This notch is normally filled in with sealant..as you can see, rust has crept up, into the joined pieces of metal.
It was all sealed up with rubber from the factory, and looked fine before I started exploring. 










A first coat of enamel in the front wheel wells










And on the inside of the front fenders.


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

Undercoating removal is the worst job in the world.. BTDT many times:



















I started with scrapers and heat gun to soften the rubber... finally moved onto heavier stuff.
Grinder with a wire wheel, either cup or flat depending on which area you are using.. it goes through it like butter.
Needs to be the heavy duty thick knot.
Just keep it mind little rubber shreds will be all over the place.. 

Hope this hleps.
Martin


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Martin!
Yes, it sucks, but I'm finding a lot of spots that have the coating worn off (lifting points), and has surface rust lurking...
The surface rust on your pan, in the area of the shifter has me motivated to pull the propshaft and exhaust..which is happening eventually regardless.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The car has been moved inside.
Trying to restore a car in the winter time, in the North West is way better than The North East...but I cannot wait anymore for rain breaks.










Since there's still much welding to be done on the car, 
Bought a new MIG welder last week, have already been using the crap out of it.










Started clearing out the engine compartment, to make room for a belt/pump replacement.
There' not much space between the cam belt cover and the radiator support! 










The quattros come with two radiators.
Most folks remove and bypass the aux unit.
Mine is completely knackered.
I knew is was in rough shape, but it still held coolant!!!!!










When I removed the cam belt cover, I was happy to see the belt still looked like new! (it was last replaced in 2002)










All looked good at first, but I noticed some coolant residue built up behind the rear cover!










And that's all for now. Worked a 12 hour day, ran out of steam.


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

I would suggest going to RS2 fan shroud setup with 200q20v 500W fan.
or at least the plastic B3 shroud... that way you never have to worry about it rusting again.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Fantastic idea!!!

I'll hunt one down.


----------

